# Moving from Brazil to Canada - Best cities in Ontario?



## fecaldas (May 25, 2014)

Hello! I'm about do graduate in Psychology here in Brazil, but I do not intend to follow this career, I would like to get a college degree in Early Childhood Education and move to Canada definitely. I'm also about to get married and my soon-to-be husband wants to pursue the cooking career.

I've been doing some research on colleges in Canada that would have both courses and that is in a city where the living costs aren't too high. I've lived in Toronto and Montréal for six months each and I loved both cities very very much. Toronto can be quite pricy although there are more job opportunities there. Montreal's winters can get really cold and I've heard that there aren't many jobs in there...

So, I heard Halifax can be great for students, but I simply could not find any Culinary courses there...

I read a thread about London and someone said that there are basically only white catholic people living there. We're both white enough, but I have 'crazy colored' hair (orange, pink, blue...) and my nose and lip pierced, so I don't know if people would be judgmental about my appearance... I didn't have that problem in Toronto nor in Montreal, for there are many "alternative" people living in both cities.

I would appreciate very much any advice you can have to offer about Colleges and cities in Canada, I wouldn't want to go too north from Ontario, but I'm open to suggestions. 

Thanks for reading this very long text!


----------



## fecaldas (May 25, 2014)

I forgot to mention public transport! Even though torontonians hate TTC, I love it! It's waaaaaaay better than anything we have in Brazil. I would like to live in a city where I can go about without the need of a car.

I've found courses in Kentville and Thunder Bay. Any thoughts on these cities?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ehsanm (Mar 12, 2014)

fecaldas said:


> Hello! I'm about do graduate in Psychology here in Brazil, but I do not intend to follow this career, I would like to get a college degree in Early Childhood Education and move to Canada definitely. I'm also about to get married and my soon-to-be husband wants to pursue the cooking career.
> 
> I've been doing some research on colleges in Canada that would have both courses and that is in a city where the living costs aren't too high. I've lived in Toronto and Montréal for six months each and I loved both cities very very much. Toronto can be quite pricy although there are more job opportunities there. Montreal's winters can get really cold and I've heard that there aren't many jobs in there...
> 
> ...



Go for ryson university near missi sagi


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

fecaldas said:


> I read a thread about London and someone said that there are basically only white catholic people living there.



Whoever said that hadn't the slightest clue what they were talking about.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ehsanm said:


> Go for ryson university near missi sagi




What? Ryerson is not near Mississauga, it is in downtown Toronto and the commute can be a hassle.


----------



## fecaldas (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info, colchar.

Anyone has any other information?


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Try the following link to find colleges in Ontario that have the programs you are looking for. Personally, I prefer the public colleges than the private ones. I think the programs are more thorough. Check the left column and choose the program category you and your husband to be want. When you find what you think are good colleges and good programs get back to us with questions about those cities.

I live in Toronto GTA and think it is fantastic but the cost of housing is getting more and more crazy every day.

Also, by now, people in Canada are used to seeing people with all kinds of hair, tattoos, and piercings every where. Not everyone is fully tolerant and you might get a few comments but its no big thing anymore.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

luvcanada said:


> Try the following link to find colleges in Ontario that have the programs you are looking for. Personally, I prefer the public colleges than the private ones. I think the programs are more thorough. Check the left column and choose the program category you and your husband to be want. When you find what you think are good colleges and good programs get back to us with questions about those cities.
> 
> I live in Toronto GTA and think it is fantastic but the cost of housing is getting more and more crazy every day.
> 
> Also, by now, people in Canada are used to seeing people with all kinds of hair, tattoos, and piercings every where. Not everyone is fully tolerant and you might get a few comments but its no big thing anymore.


This the link that I meant to add. Check the left column ...

College Program Search - Ontario Colleges | ontariocolleges.ca


----------



## fecaldas (May 25, 2014)

luvcanada said:


> This the link that I meant to add. Check the left column ...
> College Program Search - Ontario Colleges | ontariocolleges.ca


Thank you luvcanada! This was very helpful! I found quite a few colleges:

Fanshawe - London
Confederation - Thunder Bay*
Algonquin - Ottawa
Fleming - Peterborough
St. Clair - Windsor*
Canadore - North Bay*
Lambton - Sarnia

And also:

Holland - Charlottetown
Nova Scotia Community College - Kentville

I marked the ones I liked the most with a *. Any advice on these colleges and cities would be great! :happy:
Thanks in advance!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

fecaldas said:


> Thank you luvcanada! This was very helpful! I found quite a few colleges:
> 
> Fanshawe - London
> Confederation - Thunder Bay*
> ...




The last two aren't in Ontario. And two of the ones you starred are in Northern Ontario so you would have to be prepared for the winter weather. I live in Ontario and wouldn't want to experience winter up north. The last one you starred is a three hour drive from Toronto so you would have to take that into account if you wanted to visit the city at all.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Thunder Bay and North Bay are in northern Ontario and experience lots, lots, lots of cold weather and snow in the winter. I am with Colchar in that I would not want to live there. 

Windsor is the most southern city in Canada but only slightly warmer than Toronto and is a long way to Toronto. The benefit of Windsor is that housing is relatively inexpensive when compared to Toronto. On the downside, St. Claire College is in the outskirts of the city and I do not know what the public transportation is like there. Also, the unemployment rate in Windsor is fairly high which may make it difficult when you and your husband are looking for work experience. You may get more info on these issues if you contact the college.

I know that George Brown College has a very good culinary arts program if that helps.

You have some very difficult issues to balance for your future. Best of luck.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

I should reply about London, Peterborough and Ottawa. London is not a bad place. Just a small city. It is about 2 hours from Toronto but car/bus/train. I don't know much about the public transit but it does have a good University, Western Ontario. Peterborough is more of a town than a city but has nice parks and is relatively quiet. 

Ottawa is small compared to Toronto but does have more cultural facilities than most other cities its size because it is the capital. It has a good transit system and a couple of Universities. It is colder than Toronto and in the winter gets more snow but also has more outdoor winter activities in the city and in the immediate surrounding area.


----------



## fecaldas (May 25, 2014)

Do you think it gets much colder than Montreal? I've lived in Montreal during the winter, it was very cold, but as everything offers heat it was ok.

I did some more research and it seems that Windsor is not a very safe place to live and it can be polluted due to the proximity to Detroit.

I heard that Thunder Bay also has a part of it that can be dangerous, but not that much.

North Bay seems to be very safe, but I worry that during the winter we won't have many hours of sunlight.

Is this information correct? Which city would you (or someone else) recommend? Is London a better option?

Sorry for asking so many questions!


----------



## fecaldas (May 25, 2014)

I hadn't seen your answers earlier! Thank you! 

I liked Thunder Bay for the landscape and there seems to be lots of outdoor activities, which we appreciate, North Bay also seems to be a beautiful place to live.

Also I think we're probably going to move after we graduate, so if we can't deal with the winter, we'll just have to bare with it for two or three years. Believe me, it'll be better than staying where we are right now, hahaha.

Thanks everyone for being so attentive! This is being very helpful!


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for your right choice..


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

fecaldas said:


> Do you think it gets much colder than Montreal? I've lived in Montreal during the winter, it was very cold, but as everything offers heat it was ok.
> 
> I did some more research and it seems that Windsor is not a very safe place to live and it can be polluted due to the proximity to Detroit.
> 
> ...


Ottawa has about the same temp as Montreal. I don't know about North Bay or Thunder Bay. One of the good things about Ottawa is that you are not too far from Montreal or Toronto by public transit (bus, train or air). So if you want a weekend in the "big" city it is not to difficult to get away. Also Ottawa has lots of nature nearby. It also gives you the opportunity to practice both of Canada's official languages. 

The public transit in Ottawa is very good. My daughter lived there for 4 months on a work term. She was able to commute from one section of the city to her workplace on the far side of the airport, away from the city. She had to take 2 buses and the commuter train. She managed it fairly well and it was in the height of winter when she was there. 

Also, when you hear about a city in Canada being dangerous you need to understand that this is a very relative perspective. Canada and its major cities are very safe. I am sure that there are unsafe areas in the cities but this is relative to a very safe environment. An unsafe are in the city here is probably comparable to a fairly save area in Brasil. 

London is not a bad place to live. Again, it is only 2 hours by bus or train from Toronto if you want to get away for a day or two. 

As well, I think that if a city has a university it enhances the city with more variety, more critical thinking, more challenge to the norms, more culture - all things that I think enhance the life of the community.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

luzbishop said:


> Thanks for your right choice..



What does this even mean?

How can you claim to be in Canada and from the UK when you cannot even speak English?


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

luzbishop said:


> Thanks for your right choice..


Why are you on this site. Just trying to push navut? Stop spamming this forum. Will someone please stop this user.


----------



## sillywilly (Apr 7, 2014)

fecaldas said:


> I would like to get a college degree in Early Childhood Education and move to Canada definitely......... but I have 'crazy colored' hair (orange, pink, blue...) and my nose and lip pierced, so I don't know if people would be judgmental about my appearance...


You will definitely get people staring at you, and judging you, but you are probably use to that and obviously it doesn't bother you, or maybe you don't even notice, but your main concern should be when going for a job interview. Don't know about in Brazil, but in Canada, a lot of emphasise is put on how someone looks, that's just the way it is, whether its fare or not. In the 1990's, I was in charge of hiring for a very large company, and depending on the position being interviewed for, there were times I didn't hire people only because of the way I knew my customers would react to them, and when you are in business, without customers, you have no business. You may find that attitude if you are going to be dealing with small children, how will the parents react? or you may not have a problem at all. I find that a lot of Canadians are behind the times when compared to other countries like the U.S. for example, they won't go to a professional like maybe a dentist, doctor, lawyer etc etc only because they are gay, or black or native etc. My nephew is 35 and gay, has one arm and both shins covered in tats, tats on his hands, neck and upper chest, has nose, both lips and eyebrows pieced, and 1" inserts in his earlobes, (even I don't understand that) he had no problems when living in London England for 3 years, or LA for 2, but when in Toronto and Vancouver , found people reacted and treated him differently., and can't wait to get back to England when his new visa comes thru. . But I ramble, but Good luck with your plans, hope they work out.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

luvcanada said:


> Why are you on this site. Just trying to push navut? Stop spamming this forum. Will someone please stop this user.



Yeah a mod needs to ban that poster.


----------



## sillywilly (Apr 7, 2014)

colchar said:


> Yeah a mod needs to ban that poster.


I agree, there is a link to Navut on all, or at least most of their 30 posts, maybe they have stock in the company or are a part owner. But if they are infact originally from the UK, I hope the way they write isn't an indication of the education system there.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

colchar said:


> What does this even mean?
> 
> How can you claim to be in Canada and from the UK when you cannot even speak English?


I think @luvcanada and @colchar love quarrel with another. I do not want it. 

What is wrong here this English spelling ?

I wrote "Thanks for your right choice"

Mod i do not know what's spelling problem here ?


----------



## sillywilly (Apr 7, 2014)

luzbishop said:


> I think @luvcanada and @colchar love quarrel with another. I do not want it.
> 
> What is wrong here this English spelling ?
> 
> ...


It almost sounds like you are using a translating website like maybe Google or Bing etc to translate what you want to say from one language into English, which if you are originally from the UK, you wouldn't, or at least shouldn't have to do!


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

sillywilly said:


> It almost sounds like you are using a translating website like maybe Google or Bing etc to translate what you want to say from one language into English, which if you are originally from the UK, you wouldn't, or at least shouldn't have to do!


From reading some of their other posts, I think you are right about them using a word translator, my 5 year niece can form sentences better. :typing:


----------



## fecaldas (May 25, 2014)

sillywilly said:


> You will definitely get people staring at you, and judging you, but you are probably use to that and obviously it doesn't bother you, or maybe you don't even notice, but your main concern should be when going for a job interview. Don't know about in Brazil, but in Canada, a lot of emphasise is put on how someone looks, that's just the way it is, whether its fare or not. In the 1990's, I was in charge of hiring for a very large company, and depending on the position being interviewed for, there were times I didn't hire people only because of the way I knew my customers would react to them, and when you are in business, without customers, you have no business. You may find that attitude if you are going to be dealing with small children, how will the parents react? or you may not have a problem at all. I find that a lot of Canadians are behind the times when compared to other countries like the U.S. for example, they won't go to a professional like maybe a dentist, doctor, lawyer etc etc only because they are gay, or black or native etc. My nephew is 35 and gay, has one arm and both shins covered in tats, tats on his hands, neck and upper chest, has nose, both lips and eyebrows pieced, and 1" inserts in his earlobes, (even I don't understand that) he had no problems when living in London England for 3 years, or LA for 2, but when in Toronto and Vancouver , found people reacted and treated him differently., and can't wait to get back to England when his new visa comes thru. . But I ramble, but Good luck with your plans, hope they work out.


Yes, I'm pretty used to being shouted at in the streets, definitely stared at too, but that doesn't really bother me and I had no problems with that neither in Toronto nor in Montreal when I was living there in 2012. I'm an English teacher here in Brazil, I teach from little kids to elders and all my students love me, a few people got startled at first when they saw me, but I'm very easy going and very polite, so in a few minutes they're actually surprised, because usually they were expecting me to be rude or something. I am prepared to go for a more natural shade of hair if required anyways. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## fecaldas (May 25, 2014)

sillywilly said:


> It almost sounds like you are using a translating website like maybe Google or Bing etc to translate what you want to say from one language into English, which if you are originally from the UK, you wouldn't, or at least shouldn't have to do!


It's kind of funny, I couldn't understand what he meant on his first post (what choice?), I didn't say anything, but now I'm totally lost on what he tried to say there.


----------



## fecaldas (May 25, 2014)

luvcanada said:


> Ottawa has about the same temp as Montreal. I don't know about North Bay or Thunder Bay. One of the good things about Ottawa is that you are not too far from Montreal or Toronto by public transit (bus, train or air). So if you want a weekend in the "big" city it is not to difficult to get away. Also Ottawa has lots of nature nearby. It also gives you the opportunity to practice both of Canada's official languages.
> 
> The public transit in Ottawa is very good. My daughter lived there for 4 months on a work term. She was able to commute from one section of the city to her workplace on the far side of the airport, away from the city. She had to take 2 buses and the commuter train. She managed it fairly well and it was in the height of winter when she was there.
> 
> ...


I thought about that, Brazil is getting more and more dangerous everyday, I live in the capital and it used to be very safe here, now people are being stabbed to death in front of you while you're grocery shopping on a saturday afternoon, people have been kidnapped inside my University's private parking lot and I'm always super aware of my surroundings when walking my dog at night, it's frustrating and exhausting... That's one of the main reasons I want to move away from here, I always felt so safe while in Canada...

We're almost settled for Thunder Bay or Ottawa, the natural beauty of Tbay is really appealing to us and rent seems to be cheaper too, I'm only concerned about job opportunities . And also, I 'would like to talk to someone who's been there, cause all I can find about Tbay IS the natural beauty, it's almost as if the city itself is made of a bunch of trees and a huge lake, hahaha.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

kimo said:


> From reading some of their other posts, I think you are right about them using a word translator, my 5 year niece can form sentences better. :typing:


My two year old niece can speak better English than that guy and she is in a primarily Italian speaking home i.e. her Mom is Italian and trying her hardest to ensure that my niece and nephew can speak proper Italian... they speak some English with their Dad (my brother), but they sometimes don't understand, so my SiL has to repeat it in Italian.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> My two year old niece can speak better English than that guy and she is in a primarily Italian speaking home i.e. her Mom is Italian and trying her hardest to ensure that my niece and nephew can speak proper Italian... they speak some English with their Dad (my brother), but they sometimes don't understand, so my SiL has to repeat it in Italian.


Do they live in Canada or England or? I hope their mom realizes the importance of them learning English if that's the predominant language in the country they live. I have met tooo many people from Quebec Canada who can't function in the rest of the country because of their lack of knowing English.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

luvcanada said:


> Why are you on this site. Just trying to push navut? Stop spamming this forum. Will someone please stop this user.


That "website" he/she/it's promoting is not only incomplete, but highly inaccurate.

I had a look at what "information" they had on Vancouver and most (if not all) of it was inaccurate.

Some of the neighbourhood names that they've come up with I've never ever heard of or are combination names that are incorrect of or overlapping with other areas. I was born and raised there and have lived in many parts of the Metro Vancouver area (I left in October '12), so I'm very familiar with the city.

You are better off looking at New to BC for neighbourhoods and Multiple Listing Service for rentals and sales... MLS is a nation wide service, so you can look for properties in all parts of Canada on that site.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

kimo said:


> Do they live in Canada or England or? I hope their mom realizes the importance of them learning English if that's the predominant language in the country they live. I have met tooo many people from Quebec Canada who can't function in the rest of the country because of their lack of knowing English.


They all live in Canada (I'm the one who moved out of Canada)... my parents and one brother live in Vancouver and my Italian Sister in Law and my brother and their two kids live in Toronto. They're sending the older son (who just turned 4) to a French Immersion junior kindergarten in September, and I'd imagine that Little Sister will go when she's of age as well. 

We are ethnically Japanese (but don't speak that language very well) 3 generations into Canada and are native English speakers... my Toronto nephew and niece have a nanny who speaks English to them, so it's a little confusing for them at times, but it's in their best interests, I think.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> They all live in Canada (I'm the one who moved out of Canada)... my parents and one brother live in Vancouver and my Italian Sister in Law and my brother and their two kids live in Toronto. They're sending the older son (who just turned 4) to a French Immersion junior kindergarten in September, and I'd imagine that Little Sister will go when she's of age as well.
> 
> We are ethnically Japanese (but don't speak that language very well) 3 generations into Canada and are native English speakers... my Toronto nephew and niece have a nanny who speaks English to them, so it's a little confusing for them at times, but it's in their best interests, I think.


Don't get me started on French immersion, (and this isn't aimed at you,) but French (Canadian French) is not needed outside of Quebec, and little kids have enough learning to do without having a language forced on them, I have never in my 50+ years needed to speak a word of French, and I have been to over 10 countries. Spanish, Mandarine, Chinese etc , maybe, but never needed French, even in France. Wait until they are a lot older and let them decide for themselves if they want to learn French or any other language other than one that may be spoken in their house, like in their case, Italian, Saludes


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I think that Anne (my SIL) is just trying to (rightfully) give them the best opportunities possible. 

The kids are (through her) entitled to Italian citizenship and, as an extension of that, right of abode anywhere in the European Union (provided it still exists in 15-20 years... the recent EU parliamentary election results are quite telling in how the EU really feels about the status quo), and if they can speak three languages (or more), they'll be on par with a good number of their contemporaries.

Truth be told, I wish that my brothers and I spoke Japanese well enough to teach our kids (they've got two while I'm still trying for one).... I think that combination (English, French, Japanese & Italian) would be an asset to them in the future.

Ah well... I'll just concentrate helping them with their English and making sure that they're having as fun a childhood as possible.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sillywilly said:


> You will definitely get people staring at you, and judging you, but you are probably use to that and obviously it doesn't bother you, or maybe you don't even notice, but your main concern should be when going for a job interview. Don't know about in Brazil, but in Canada, a lot of emphasise is put on how someone looks, that's just the way it is, whether its fare or not.



One has to look professional at an interview, and while on the job as well.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

luzbishop said:


> What is wrong here this English spelling ?



The grammar is atrocious.






> I wrote "Thanks for your right choice"



And that made absolutely no sense whatsoever.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

fecaldas said:


> I thought about that, Brazil is getting more and more dangerous everyday, I live in the capital and it used to be very safe here, now people are being stabbed to death in front of you while you're grocery shopping on a saturday afternoon, people have been kidnapped inside my University's private parking lot and I'm always super aware of my surroundings when walking my dog at night, it's frustrating and exhausting... That's one of the main reasons I want to move away from here, I always felt so safe while in Canada...
> 
> We're almost settled for Thunder Bay or Ottawa, the natural beauty of Tbay is really appealing to us and rent seems to be cheaper too, I'm only concerned about job opportunities . And also, I 'would like to talk to someone who's been there, cause all I can find about Tbay IS the natural beauty, it's almost as if the city itself is made of a bunch of trees and a huge lake, hahaha.



Thunder Bay? I have two words for you - cold and snow. 

Actually, those would apply to Ottawa as well.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> That "website" he/she/it's promoting is not only incomplete, but highly inaccurate.




And the person promoting it is so clueless that they provided a link for info to Cambridge Massachusetts when another person was looking for info on Cambridge Ontario!





> I had a look at what "information" they had on Vancouver and most (if not all) of it was inaccurate.



The entire site is garbage.




> Some of the neighbourhood names that they've come up with I've never ever heard of or are combination names that are incorrect of or overlapping with other areas. I was born and raised there and have lived in many parts of the Metro Vancouver area (I left in October '12), so I'm very familiar with the city.



Funnily enough, I've heard names for neighborhoods in Toronto recently that I had never ever heard of before despite having lives the majority of my life just 20 minutes west of the city.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

fecaldas said:


> We're almost settled for Thunder Bay or Ottawa, the natural beauty of Tbay is really appealing to us and rent seems to be cheaper too, I'm only concerned about job opportunities . And also, I 'would like to talk to someone who's been there, cause all I can find about Tbay IS the natural beauty, it's almost as if the city itself is made of a bunch of trees and a huge lake, hahaha.


I have never been to Tbay but it is far from almost every thing but Lake Superior and the northern forests. Ottawa has lots of parks within the city limits and major parks within one hour drive, like Gatineau Park in Quebec. There is much more to do in Ottawa with the museums, cultural events, street life, etc. Plus there are probably more jobs in Ottawa. IMO Ottawa is a better choice. I have always lived in the city (Detroit or Toronto) and love visiting cities but found Ottawa to be small townish even though it has about 900,000 people. I cannot imagine what Thunder Bay is like with 100,000. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## fecaldas (May 25, 2014)

luvcanada said:


> I have never been to Tbay but it is far from almost every thing but Lake Superior and the northern forests. Ottawa has lots of parks within the city limits and major parks within one hour drive, like Gatineau Park in Quebec. There is much more to do in Ottawa with the museums, cultural events, street life, etc. Plus there are probably more jobs in Ottawa. IMO Ottawa is a better choice. I have always lived in the city (Detroit or Toronto) and love visiting cities but found Ottawa to be small townish even though it has about 900,000 people. I cannot imagine what Thunder Bay is like with 100,000. Good luck with your choice.


I agree, we're probably going to Ottawa, there's definitely more job opportunities there and lots to do, it's not the cheapest city, but I've heard it's one of the best and safest ones in Canada, and it's also the capital.

Thanks everyone, you're all very helpful. Hopefully I'll be in Canada soon!


----------

